# What tips have made you a better hunter?



## Bcooper (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you ever watched Closing the Distance? What tips have you used to improve your bowhunting skills?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nljTrm-vGGU&list=PLyhBcexqHJkOFkmA_20H-UvdJ8Q_aLYDY"]Bowhunting Shot Placement 101: Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Im not sure if you mean the shooting side of it or the hunting side but Id have to say that remembering to breathe and focusing on just one thing when shooting my bow helped my accuracy tremendously. I have heard that when your adrenaline kicks in, your brain cannot possibly remember 20 things to do so I personally focus on my site and make sure I am level and picked the correct pin. I leave the rest up to instinct and hope for the best.

Shooting consistant helps my confidence 10 fold and these tricks seemed to have the most affect for me.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

a buddy and I were scouting, and he looked at a rub line on a trail , and determined where, and when he would hunt. He said," I would be over there, and only in the a;m." I asked how did you come to that conclusion. he pointed out a real thick area about 100 yds up this path, (bedding), and said, " see all the rubs were on the same side of the trees. He then said they are returning to bedding area, ( which would be the a;m),. If I ever see a rub line after that, I would scout farther to see if up ahead was a bedding area, or feeding area, and could determine a'm, or p;m hunt. A true lightblb moment for me


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Dont take calls to your stand before pre rut.....you will get bored and want to use them, especially if the last time you used them a big one came in.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Know your distances and practice enough to trust you pins

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

Practice from a plateform or tree stand, point of aim and point of impact my change with elevation.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm terrible at judging distances. Something I like to do is mark my yardages off with either a land mark or I will take small orange ribbon and tie them to whatever so I have a point of reference. Especially over an open grass field.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

-Aim where u want the arrow to exit!
-Don't look at the antlers!
-Don't be afraid to.be aggressive during the rut as far as moving stands to get a shot at that buck!
-One that idk if im the only one who does it but when using scent bombs.. I place them in a triangle around my tree anywhere from 10-20yrds out.. reason for it is 1. Marks yardage. 2 covers all sides incase wind swirls!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Practice shooting at long distances, I've gone as far as 100 yds and shot. This definiitely makes 40 yards and in a cakeshot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

As a bow hunter be ethical to the animal. If you have any doubt at all don't take it. 
Next would be when in doubt pull out. Its not worth pushing the deer an loosing it. I think allot of hunters make the mistake an rushing in to try an recover the animal. If I don't see the deer go down its a minimum of 2 hours, if I don't recover the animal within 100 yards usually give it up to 8 hours.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

That was a good video. I take it a little further on quartering away shots. If I can't hit at least in front of the liver and exit behind the far shoulder - I don't take the shot. I would never advocate a purposeful gut shot on any deer deer. You might kill the deer fairly effeciently, but you will always taste it when it gets to the table. 
The other thing that made me a better shot was to make sure to pay close attention to the follow through when shooting at a deer. In my mind, probably the main reason that people miss. 
<----<<<


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll echo Joe's words on the follow through, it's amazing how much a millimeter of ill timed movement or improper form on a bow shot can affect the follow through and thus the arrow's flight and placement.

A couple tips that have helped me was to always take account for the wind and to never guide the guide. Both seem elementary, but you'd be amazed how stubborn a hunter can be :lol: well, maybe not :lol:


----------



## stykNstrings3197 (Aug 11, 2013)

1- The hunt begins when you park your vehicle (unless you walk from your house or camp). I'm always amazed by hunters who slam their doors, make a bunch of racket with gear and talk out loud most of the way through the woods. 
2- Walk directly up wind the last 100 yards to your stand. Doing this will line up your scent trail with the scent coming off your body which will allow deer to come from most directions. All the scent stopper products will only reduce your scent. 
3-Hunt till 1/4 past or 1/4 to the nearest hour if there's moderate-heavy hunting pressure. Most hunters pack it up on the hour or half past the hour and push deer around to other stands that the hunters left only 5 min. ago.
4-Avoid eye contact with deer for extended times. This may sound crazy but I firmly believe that deer can sense when they are looking into the eyes of a predator.:yikes::SHOCKED:


----------



## stykNstrings3197 (Aug 11, 2013)

link523 said:


> Practice from a platform or tree stand, point of aim and point of impact my change with elevation.


Also mix up the distances and shot angles to simulate hunting situations. It will also get you used to being in a stand and moving around.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

3D shoots,time in the stand,making sure your clothes dont rub when you draw and CONFIDENCE in my BOW!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

for bow hunting calm your breathing pick a spot figure the yardage and draw and anchor. odds are u have plenty of time to aim and shoot. my first couple years i was rushing everything and didnt kill may deer. finally it got mad enough at myself for missing ad mad at the deer i wsnt even shaking anymore it was more of a im gonna kill u dead. i take my time now though and relax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Always carry a roll of toilet paper.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hunting a wind that is best for the buck rather than what is best for the hunter. 

Better access route to stands.

Hunting when conditions are best.

Quality hunts over quantity hunts.

Constantly trying to learn more about deer and how to hunt them by surrounding myself with excellent hunters and excellent advice.


Sent from my LG-P769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LilBear42 (Aug 14, 2013)

Form Form Form shoot and keep shooting, practice is so that in the moment of truth you don't have to think about the mechanic's but just the shot!

Hayden


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Hunt when you can not when you think the deer will move.

Ive seen many bucks when winds are blowing 30 mph and many people sit at home saying the deer are bedded down


----------

